# Estee Lauder discontinuing 'All Day Lipstick' formulation?



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 13, 2009)

I visited my Estee Lauder Counter in Sears today and the sales guy told me he thinks that the 'All Day Lipstick' formulation is being discontinued as they haven't received stock in it like forever. Please say it ain't so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Has anyone heard anything about this? 

After Hello Kitty raping my wallet, I duno how am I going to find the money to buy backups of my precious 'Starlit Pink' & 'Frosted Apricot'


----------



## crystrill (Feb 13, 2009)

1. Sears have makeup counters? Where the hell have I been? LMAO.
2. Starlit Pink, I am almost positive we have at my job (I work at a CCO). I remember stocking it the other day because it took me FOREVER and a day to find it in the back.


----------



## bartp (Feb 14, 2009)

they seem to be slowly disappearing. Sometimes I find a few shops or counters who still have them, when I go on holiday.
You can still find it on the website... I think that 'll be your best bet for a long time to come.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ Thanks for your insight Ladies

... that just sucks so bad the formulation is becoming harder and harder to find ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and although the other formulations are pretty, having them sliding off just makes me sad & mad at the same time

I live in Vancouver , so no CCO near here for me and ordering them off ebay is so hit & miss because they could be old and I hear that lipsticks are generally only good for 3 years


----------



## crystrill (Feb 15, 2009)

I checked our drawers today and we had about 4 of them. They're $15.50, and I get half off which brings it down to $7.75. So if you would like me to ship you one I wouldn't mind. It'd be $7.75 + 6.5% tax + about $2.00 for shipping/paypal fees.

I actually went to try it on because you were talking about the color, but then couldn't bother LOL.


----------

